# Ronjon84790 Journal



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm fairly new to the forum. I've always loved working outside and keeping up on my yard. I was introduced to Kentucky Bluegrass when I moved into my current home six years ago. My neighbor had renovated many golf courses and ball parks over the years. When he mowed in, he had a trailer full of Turf from Graff's Turf Farm out of Colorado. It was the best looking grass I had ever seen. From then on, I have picked his brain over the years and was a member of the other forum. I just found this place a couple months ago. Its an awesome forum and glad to be here!

I renovated my front lawn in 2014 and my entire backyard in 2016. I did most of the work myself with some help from friends and family. I started October 2015 and finished April 2016. I renovated the backyard due to flooding issues in 2015. I installed 300 ft. of corrugated pipe under the lawn that runs both in directions and to the street. I excavated 8 inches of soil and then brought in 100 tons of sand and top soil. The sod was installed by my wife and myself in April.

On a side note, since this isn't a pool forum, my wife and I built our pool in December 2016 and finished in April 2017. We did a majority of the work and subbed out the rest. We ended up saving 50 percent on the cost! It was a ton of work but I leaned a lot. I'm not a contractor by trade. Just enjoy DIY.

Most recent pic of my front yard. Its from 2017. I need to take more pics out front!


July 2015 after a rain storm.


December 2015


April 2016


May 2016


May 2017




August 2018


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

2018 Topdressing. Scalped at 1". Dethached. Aerated front lawn. Bought 5-tons of sand. Ended up using about 3 tons, bagged up 1 ton for the spring, and gave away 1 ton.

August 31






September 1




September 8


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Looks good.

Digging a pool? Good for you man.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

@zeus201 @probasestealer Thanks guys! I helped dig it with my buddy. A trackhoe did most of the work. Shovels cleaned up the edges. I ran the plumbing, gas line, fire pit, rock work, final plumbing, and all the little things that add up to a lot of work.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Two weeks since topdressed. Greening up good. Backyard is 100% bluegrass. Cut at 3/4" two days ago.

Front yard I overseeded with bluegrass. It's a mix. Blue/Rye. I will overseed with rye in a month. I used Dakota Peat this year and had germination at 4 days!! Crazy good stuff.

The rye looks awesome for 10 months and then dies off in the summer. I love the look even though my front yard looks like crap in August.

Not too bad with the heat wave we have had this year. It's still nigh 90's. A couple days of 100+ the past two weeks. Temps should cool down soon.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

September 22. Three weeks after topdressing. Mowed at 3/4" with my Masport Rotarola. Sold my Cal-trim and Masport 660. Waiting on my Swardman. Should be here Monday. Can't wait to mow again with a reel mower!

Finally dropped into the low to mid 90's  Kbg will really start to take off next week when the highs are in the 80's and lows in the 50's.

Also applied soil conditioner, humic acid with kelp, and Greens Grade Milo.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

4 weeks after topdressing. Mowed yesterday with the Swardman 55 at 1". Still in the mid 90's! Can't wait for fall.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Wow beautiful man!!!! How did I miss this Journal? I nominate @ronjon84790 @Ware !!!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

@LawnNeighborSam

Thanks Man!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Volt lighting project today in the front yard. I setup my backyard a year or so ago.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Six weeks later. Weather went from mid 90's to mid 70's last weekend. Has been in the 70's this past week. Mowed at 7/8". I might maintain it at 1". Backyard was looking a little rough at 3/4". A couple spots still filling in the front but is looking good and greening up

This weekend I sprayed Feature with 1 cup of Urea mixed in.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Sprayed soil conditioner and humic acid with kelp. Also put .5 lbs/k of Nitrogen. It's greening up good. Cut at 1.00"


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Some better pics


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed at 3/4"


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Front Yard pics. Mowed today at 3/4"


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed at 3/4 three times this week 
.5 lbs of Nitrogen
Feature, humic, soil condition


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed at 3/4" yesterday. Temps finally dropped. End of the season is near


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Went from this:



To this:





And then hit 70 this week! This all happened in a two week period. Two snow storms in a week is unheard of here. We get one day of snow once every three years or so. Was able to scalp, verticut, and put down some prodiamine this week. The green mistress (what my wife likes to call it) should start greening up shortly


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed the front and back at 3/4". Front is plush with the bluegrass/rye mix. The backyard always lags behind in the spring. It's all bluegrass.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

It's been warm! 60s-70's. No more frost! Revamped my pots.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Was able to mow twice this weekend. Back turf is coming along nicely.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed the front today at 3/4. Had quite a bit of clippings for three days in between mowings. Looks like it's time to put down some PGR.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Looking great! I'm still a month out for pgr.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @g-man


----------



## wiredawg (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow, awesome lawn and what a beautiful home.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @wiredawg I appreciate it


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed at 3/4. Sprayed PGR, Iron, Air8, 24D, and some Eagle20EW as a preventative.

Also planted some lantanas and star jasmine.

And replaced a broken sprinker out back.


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Beautiful place @ronjon84790 Your lawn looks amazing. I was in your neck of the playing some golf when one of those snow storms hit.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @TravisH06

The snow storms were crazy this year! Stop by next time you're in the area.


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Will do. Thanks. I need to come see it in person.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Used the verticutter on the Swardman then cut at 3/4".


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow! The color has really evened out, and really pops (not that it didn't before). It looks like spring greenup kicked in and the turf is thick and uniform.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Chris LI It's coming in good this year.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Backyard is almost filled in.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Used the scarifier attachment to stand up the seed heads. Then mowed at 5/8. The Clematis are blooming and looking good.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed at 3/4. Put down PGR and FAS. Greening up nicely from the Milo app a couple weeks ago. Also a little cactus I planted a year ago just bloomed.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Just a mow at 3/4, trim, edge. Nothing else done this week.


----------



## Wyatt_Earp (Apr 6, 2019)

Loving the updates! Would love to hear more about your gardening as well if you have a chance


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Wyatt_Earp 
What would you like to know? I have all types of different plants that flower at different times to give it some pop during the growing season.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

This niobe clematis has bloomed a ton this year.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Wyatt_Earp (Apr 6, 2019)

@ronjon84790 
What varieties of Clematis do you have?

What else are you typically keeping in your potted plants?

And what is the plant with the yellow/orange flowers?


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

@Wyatt_Earp I've planted Niobe, evergreen, tranguilite, Sarah Elizabeth, Fairy dust, and success lavender clematis. I planted this spring 10 varieties of dahlias. Should give me some pop of color throughout the summer. Most of my pots have cactus, yuca, ice plants, or a variety of succulents. I have to wrap them or put them in the garage in the winter. We just get cold enough to damage or kill them.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

And the yellow/orange flower plant is lantana. I have to replant them every spring. We get just cold enough that they don't make it. I have 4 of them. They come in a variety of colors and are cheap.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Used the Verticutter and Scarifier. Then Mowed at 1"


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed at 1". I'll spray PGR and Feature tomorrow.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Trimmed my pom pom junipers our front. And some pics of random flowers that have opened up this week.


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

BEAUTIFUL house, lawn, and overall design. :thumbup: This is what I call money well spent with hard work AND creativity. Keep up the great work


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @TLFU I will. I love being outside and doing yard work.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkqhtDvl-Rw

Made it onto Connor Ward's YouTube Channel 

His brother lives down the street from me and we filmed the video a couple nights ago.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Man that lawn is looking nice! Enjoyed the video!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Pete1313

Only wish I had more lawn to mow. 4,000sf isn't enough. Someday I'll buy some acreage and mow into the sunset


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Come over here.. I'll give you some grass to mow! Still cutting at 1" HOC?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That's cool that you made it onto connors video. Lawn looks great.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

@Pete1313 I wish I lived closer! I'd mow your yard a few times a week.

We all of a sudden jumped into the mid to high 90's, so I bumped it up to 1.25". I think 1" is the sweet spot though and might bring it back down tomorrow. I'd like to keep it under 1" but some spots struggle under an inch and it looks slightly better at an inch.

Thanks! @SNOWBOB11


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Lawn and landscaping is fantastic. Loved the video!

Drove through St George on the way to Zion last year. Really love that area and have the itch to move out there!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

testwerke said:


> Lawn and landscaping is fantastic. Loved the video!
> 
> Drove through St George on the way to Zion last year. Really love that area and have the itch to move out there!


Thanks! Tons of outdoor activities here. Not much of a social life but less than 2 hours from Las Vegas. Next time you're here, stop on by.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Connor sent me, Just wanna say i'm pretty jealous of your backyard.

That is all.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Ballistic


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed at 1.25" HOC. Edged and trimmed. Looking pretty good. I'd like to drop the HOC to 1" but it's only going to get hotter outside.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

It looks great at 1.25"!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Pete1313 
Most likely keep it at 1.25" till fall.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed at 1.25" HOC last night. The dahlias and other flowers have been blooming.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed at 1.25" HOC. Edged. Trimmed. Blower. Applied Propiconazole, PGR, and Feature. One dead spot out front in the corner  Too much prg in that spot and it got torched from the warm weather we've had over the past 3 weeks. Overall it's looking good and hanging in with the warm dry heat.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

A better pic of the backyard with the sun behind me.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

That looks amazing at 1.25 HOC so green and dense. Good Job.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Sbcgenii

The PGR has really helped this year


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Neighbor has a plan to deal with that dead palm tree before it falls on the fence, right?


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

g-man said:


> Neighbor has a plan to deal with that dead palm tree before it falls on the fence, right?


They died about 5 years ago when we had a freak winter storm and it stayed really cold for over a month. Killed about 70 percent of the palms in the area. I've bugged him since they died and every time I see him he talks about how he has plans to rip them out. I was worried at first, but they won't fall over. We have had some serious wind storms since then and they just wobble. They are a real eye sore I've had to deal with over the years.


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

So so neat! Looks lovely mate, great work :thumbup:


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! 
@TheWhiteWizard


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Just wanted to check out your journal, since you got nominated. You've got a beautiful house and lawn, and those come from a lot of work. I've yet to meet a TLF member who bought a lawn that looked that good. Nice job!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Colonel K0rn I spend a lot of time keeping up on it; as do most members on here.

I'm looking forward to nuking my front lawn this fall and doing a monostand of bluegrass. I ordered some Bewitched seed to try out. I mainly want to till up the dirt and add some sand and peat to the soil. Also to get it extra level. Its a never ending hobby that I love.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Some random flowers that have bloomed this week.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

ronjon84790 said:


> Thanks! @Colonel K0rn I spend a lot of time keeping up on it; as do most members on here.
> 
> I'm looking forward to nuking my front lawn this fall and doing a monostand of bluegrass. I ordered some Bewitched seed to try out. I mainly want to till up the dirt and add some sand and peat to the soil. Also to get it extra level. Its a never ending hobby that I love.


That's awesome, but please don't till! Kill it off with glyphosate, but don't till. There's numerous posts on why you shouldn't, and I'd elaborate, but I just leveled my entire front yard with sand, and I'm beat! The ground won't settle evenly, and it brings up weed seeds to the surface that wouldn't have been problematic. Just smoke it, remove the dead material, and then seed.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

@Colonel K0rn 
I understand the risk but it is needed. I'll be using gly and tenacity. I have a hump on the larger section out front that I need to get rid of. And the hell strip has humps and low spots. We have horrible soil here. I'd like to till to mix the sand and peat deeper into the soil. I brought in 6"-8" of sand/peat mix in my backyard with the Reno in 2016. I didn't do that with my front yard with the Reno in 2015.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed last night at 1.25" HOC. Bluegrass is hanging on pretty good this summer. We've had a mild summer. Only hit low 100's four times last month. Should have a couple weeks of 100's this month.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed last night at 1.25" HOC. Applied PGR and Feature. It's been growing like crazy! Might have to reapply PGR every two weeks instead of three. Im pretty sure it's the SPF30 that is loving this heat. Overall it's looking good with all the heat we have had. It was 108 on Wednesday and hasn't let up. No signs of fungus and only one dry spot in a corner out front.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed at 1.25" HOC. Edged. Trimmed. Blowed. Sprayed Azoxystrobin and Microgreene.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

ronjon84790 said:


> Mowed at 1.25" HOC. Edged. Trimmed. Blowed. Sprayed Azoxystrobin and Microgreene.


Looks perfect to me!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Pete1313

We've had +100 degree heat everyday for weeks now. It's holding on strong this summer.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed last night at 1.25" HOC. Took this pic today before the sun was up. This grass hopper had a crazy lime green color. Not much flowering in this heat other than the lantana's. Had a clematis flower today. They are cool but only last a day or two.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed at 1.25" HOC. It has been hot! A couple more weeks of the hot summer days and the weather should break.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

It's been over a 100 degrees for too many days now. Looks like a couple more weeks of it then it should drop into the 90's. I have a couple dead spots out front from too much ryegrass. The ryegrass our front is about all gone now. I'll plug the dead spots next month. I think I'm holding off on the Reno out front this fall. It's looking too good to kill.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Still over 100 degrees everyday! August is the worst month for my lawn. It's holding on, but I have some dry spots that will regenerate next month. It's just a waiting game. Got my wife out to try out the Swardman. She hated it! Come to find out, she hit the concrete with the front roller on the first pass and it knocked out the tensioner on the belt for the drive drum. She was pretty much just pushing the mower the hole time


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

That is looking really good! Especially considering your climate. I'm curious what your watering schedule looks like regarding frequency and how much you put down at a time.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Pete1313 
I've been using a Rachio for a few years now. I used to over water which I hate to admit. This is the first year I've tried the flex daily schedule. Its been great. I put down about .33 inches per cycle. In the peak of the summer, I've been watering around two days on, one off. So about 1.32 inches per week. I don't even remember the last time it rained here. Its been a few months now.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Its been hot! 100+ everyday this August and most of July. Can't wait till September. I did a quick mow today before work but forgot to take a pic. Still mowing at 1.25" HOC. I like this height and might keep it throughout the fall. Maybe drop it to 1" HOC. All the PRG has died off out front. It did hang on until late July. I'm not overseeding PRG out front this fall. Just putting down bio stimulants and doing the nitrogen blitz. I want the Bluegrass to fill in nicely before it goes to sleep in December and greens up in February.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Haven't posted in a while. The last couple weeks in August and 1st week in September were brutal on the lawn. It was done with the 100+ temp everyday for the past two months. September 7th the weather broke and I mowed at an 1 inch. Dethatched. Used the Scarifier and filled up two huge garbage cans of thatch. Then put down some starter fertilizer and plugged some dead spots out front. I always thought the corner out front had too much rye and died every summer. I did the screwdriver test and had a huge boulder 4 inches under the soil. Pulled it out and put in some plugs. Hopefully next summer it will endure. Here are some picks from today. Mowed at 1" HOC. It's recovering quite well and should be back to normal in a few weeks.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

A few more pics of the backyard this morning without the sun beaming down.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

The lawn has been shedding so I used the Scarifier and then mowed at 1.25" HOC before work. The Clematis have been growing again and a couple flowers have bloomed.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

As usual, your lawn looks great! I have a question about your Clematis blooming more than once. Do you dead head them? Ours are always one and done. However, I dead headed several blooms the other day, to see if it would stimulate additional blossoms. Yours look great, too!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

As usual, your lawn looks great! I have a question about your Clematis blooming more than once. Do you dead head them? Ours are always one and done. However, I dead headed several blooms the other day, to see if it would stimulate additional blossoms. Yours look great, too!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Chris LI

I don't dead head the Clematis, only the Dahlias. My Clematis that are a couple years old just decided to bloom this fall. I have more buds that should bloom before our first frost in November. Last year, I only had spring and early summer blooms on the Clematis. They go completely dormant in the summer. Only the evergreen Clematis stays green year round. I hope you get some more blooms this year.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Haven't posted in a while. Just working on getting the lawn back into shape after a long hot summer. Front yard is almost 100 percent. Backyard is 90 percent. Today I mowed at 1.25" HOC. The front yard is really popping.

Also, my neighbor finally removed his dead palms!!! It's been 5 years in the making and it it looks sweet now.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Oh yeah.. The back is still recovering... Give it a few weeks...


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

@Stuofsci02 Yep. Seams to take longer than the front every fall and wakes up a few weeks later in the Spring. Its a different blend of Bluegrass in the back and the front is a couple more years mature.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

What cultivar do you have in the back?


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> What cultivar do you have in the back?


https://gvt.net/product/colorado-blue-kentucky-bluegrass-blend-lawn-seed


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

ronjon84790 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > What cultivar do you have in the back?
> ...


Looks good.. Was wondering if you had a special drought tolerant blend to keep it looking like that where your at...


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Stuofsci02 
The mix has 20 percent SPF30 which is suppose to handle the heat. It also has Jumpstart, Midnight, Shannon, and Gaelic.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed today at 1.25" HOC. I've been feeding it .25lbs of N per week. It's recovering nicely.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Consistently excellent performance! I especially like the 50/50 stripe on the hellstrip. It reminds me of some of the PGA fairways that are striped 50/50.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Chris LI Thought I'd switch up the hell strip. I also like to do a 50/50 split on the two slopes sections out front. It's only 1k sf total out front so I have to get creative to make it pop.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed yesterday at lunchtime. 1.25" HOC Backyard is almost 100 percent.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking great once again!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looking great once again!


Thanks!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Had some freak cold weather this week with lows in the mid 20's. Warmed up today to almost 70. Still no rain and none in the forecast! Had Connor Ward's brother Dustin come over with his triplex and roll my back yard. It did a pretty good job. Then I mowed at 1.25" HOC. Its looking pretty good.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Finally got some rain this week and the lawn is loving it! We went 7 months without rain, longest ever recorded. Mowed today at 1.25" HOC.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Inspirational pics for my plan next year to mow at 1.5" (with rotary)


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Vtx531

I look forward to seeing your pics next year!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Been a while since my last post on the journal. Mowed today at 1.25" HOC.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks like it's still holding on.....


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks like it's still holding on.....


It is. Some tiger stripping out back from some cold nights a few weeks ago. Seams like the rye/blue mix out front weathers the cold temps better than the all bluegrass out back.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Which way does your front face? If it is SE, S or SW is could just be that it is at a better angle to the sun and gets more light/heat.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Which way does your front face? If it is SE, S or SW is could just be that it is at a better angle to the sun and gets more light/heat.


Front faces West


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Got my Lawn of the Month magnet and some stickers today! Thanks! @Ware 
Also, got in a quick mow, trim, edge, blow, out front before dark.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Oh, yeah! You should flaunt the LOTM magnet, you earned it! That's really cool.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Chris LI I have it on my fridge right now  Might move it to the mower in the spring.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Haven't posted in a while. Spent all day in the yard. Got the succulent and cactus pots out of the garage and out in the sun. Cleaned them up and set them in there final location for the year. Planted a little gem magnolia out front and a black tulip magnolia in the back. Finished it up with a trim, edge, blow, and mow at 1" HOC.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Trimmed, Edged, Mowed at 1" HOC. Put down some greens grade milo. And sprayed Humic12 and RGS.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Post mow pics from Saturday. 1.25" HOC


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Lawn is looking good. I've been slacking and only mowing once a week. Clematis and white rose vines are blooming. Spring is sweet!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Edged, trimmed, mowed at 1.5" HOC.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

ronjon84790 said:


> Edged, trimmed, mowed at 1.5" HOC.


Looks great.. how are the temps in your neck of the woods. I am always amazed that you can keep it like that through the summer..... I haven't seen your water bill mind you..


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Stuofsci02 
We have hit 108, but it has cooled down this week. Luckily, water is cheap here for now.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Holy crap&#128561;


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm glad to see it's holding up to the heat. Besides water, have you applied amendments like Hydretain or Soil Moist to help retain moisture in the soil? That 1.5" looks great! I'm struggling to keep that HOC, but it's like an addiction, and I can't let it go up to 2", yet.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> I'm glad to see it's holding up to the heat. Besides water, have you applied amendments like Hydretain or Soil Moist to help retain moisture in the soil? That 1.5" looks great! I'm struggling to keep that HOC, but it's like an addiction, and I can't let it go up to 2", yet.


Only thing I've tied so far is the Bio-Stimulant Pack, and some granular humic. My back yard is sand/peat mix and tends to need more water. The front yard is sandy loam and retains the water more. My neighbor uses soil moist and swears by it. Maybe I'll grab some from him and try it out.

I hear you. I love the look of my yard at 1.00"-1.25", but I can't keep up this year mowing 3 times a week.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Such a beautiful lawn! You do really have to be lawn crazy to keep it low, don't you? I think I've mowed my lawn more this year than some people in my neighborhood have mowed their's in total - like ever.

I am contemplating a Swardman or Allett - how do you like yours? Any tips for a prospecting future reel mower?

Keep up the great lawn, I look forward to reading and seeing your beautiful 'scape some more.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @weirj55 You definitely have to be lawn crazy to mow multiple times a week.

I really like my Swardman. It's not a commercial greens mower, which are built like a tank, but it's a great residential mower, and it steps up your lawn game. The new upgrades are suppose to make it even better. I'll be upgrading to the new reel after this season. Plus, the customer service is awesome.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed at 1.5" HOC. Put down .75n/1k of Milo Greens Grade. I like the stuff, but using 12.5lbs/1k is getting old. I have two more bags, then I'll move onto another fertilizer. Lawn is looking good for the lack of attention its getting this year.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Wow! Very nice! Why the lack of attention this year?


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Stuofsci02 
I bought a 1983 Chevy C-10 from back East with an LS1/4L60E swap. It was more of a project than I thought, and has been taking up most of my Saturdays. I finally finished it up this weekend, so I should be getting back to mowing more often, and giving the grass the love it deserves


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Lawn looks great! I live in a similar climate and I'm amazed at how awesome your bluegrass looks. That era C-10 is also one of my favorite trucks. Please feel free to post up pics!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Wiley said:


> Lawn looks great! I live in a similar climate and I'm amazed at how awesome your bluegrass looks. That era C-10 is also one of my favorite trucks. Please feel free to post up pics!


Thanks! @Wiley 
I'll take some pics and post them. It has a patina paint job with a clear coat over it. I might paint it all white, or leave it as is. I'm not a huge fan of the wheels it came with. Down the road, I'll be purchasing some 20" Delrays with the Chevy hub cap to give it a classic look.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Lawn is coming back after a long, hot summer. It was riddled with summer patch. It's now about 80 percent of where I want it to be. I've been spoon feeding it the past few weeks since the temps dropped. Still in the low to mid 90's! But night temps have been in the high 50's


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Haven't posted in forever. I've been busy hanging out with family, a dining room addition, and kitchen remodel. My lawn was neglected for 8 months and looked horrible 6 weeks ago. I got it back into shape and it's looking pretty good. Backyard has been cut this year with my masport at 1.5" hoc. I have more pics, but for some reason they aren't loading at the moment. Spending a couple days in Boulder Mountain, Utah with my wife. I'll add some more pics when I get home.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

ronjon84790 said:


> Haven't posted in forever. I've been busy hanging out with family, a dining room addition, and kitchen remodel. My lawn was neglected for 8 months and looked horrible 6 weeks ago. I got it back into shape and it's looking pretty good. Backyard has been cut this year with my masport at 1.5" hoc. I have more pics, but for some reason they aren't loading at the moment. Spending a couple days in Boulder Mountain, Utah with my wife. I'll add some more pics when I get home.


Great to see this amazing lawn again!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Glad to see you back!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mowed this morning before the ridiculous heat kicked in. It's was already 95 degrees at 9am. It's been stupid hot. 117 degrees at my house yesterday. KBG is hanging on. A few dry spots but too bad for cool season grass


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

117 &#128551; I guess you need to water a lot.. amazing job, and even more so considering the temps..


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Stuofsci02

It might be time to switch over to warm season grass in the near future. We have had one of the worst droughts this year and water prices are going to skyrocket!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

ronjon84790 said:


> Thanks! @Stuofsci02
> 
> It might be time to switch over to warm season grass in the near future. We have had one of the worst droughts this year and water prices are going to skyrocket!


I can imagine... Bermuda?


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I can imagine... Bermuda?


Yes. I've been looking at Tahoma31 over the past year. West Coast Turf has been growing sod in Arizona the past year or two. I've been trying to get them to send me some. The rep says he makes a couple trips a year to my area. Mainly to the local golf courses. Although I haven't seen this stuff in person yet.

My other route is Innovation Zoysia; using plugs. I have a 5'x5' test plot of this in my backyard. It is slow growing the first year. This year its doing awesome! I hardly fertilize and it takes about 1/2 the water KBG needs.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

ronjon84790 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > I can imagine... Bermuda?
> ...


I thought Tahoma31 would make the short list.... Looks nice... Will be sad to see the KBG go, but you can overseed Rye in the winter...


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I thought Tahoma31 would make the short list.... Looks nice... Will be sad to see the KBG go, but you can overseed Rye in the winter...


True. I'd likely let it go dormant the first year just to see how late it stays green and how fast it greens up in the Spring. Not sure if I can handle a brown lawn all winter though.

Tahoma31 has been hard to get in my area. It might take a year or two. Seeding projects in my area start early to mid September. I have some 2019 Bewitched and Mazama seed. I'm going to nuke my front yard and plant one of these this fall. I need to do some leveling out front. I have a few high spots I need to cut out and I figured this is the best route for me.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

ronjon84790 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Tahoma31 would make the short list.... Looks nice... Will be sad to see the KBG go, but you can overseed Rye in the winter...
> ...


I just nuked my short cut turf (10,000 sqft) on Saturday. I need to get the seed down early August. Sounds like I have at least a month earlier seed down date.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Best of luck @Stuofsci02 It will look awesome next year. I'll be nuking the front in about a month. That will give me 3 weeks to kill the existing kbg and remaining rye; with enough time to level before seed down in September.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Killed my front lawn around 4 weeks ago. Took three apps of gly to kill it. Leveled and seeded on Saturday. Champion GQ for the winter. Going warm season in the spring. Still not set on what Bermuda yet. Might plug some Latitude36. I can't get my hands on any Tahoma31.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Understandable for you to go warm season in your climate. I think you did great to keep it cool season as long as you did. You are keeping the back bluegrass?


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Understandable for you to go warm season in your climate. I think you did great to keep it cool season as long as you did. You are keeping the back bluegrass?


Thanks! @SNOWBOB11
It's been fun. The Backyard is still, and will stay bluegrass. It got hit pretty hard this summer with a variety of bugs and fungus this year; even with preventative maintenance. It was a weird year. It should be back to normal in a month or so.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

It's been 7 days since seed down. Temps this week have been in the 100's with lows in the 70's. It peaked at 108 on Wednesday :shock: Not the ideal weather to seed rye; but this is a hobby after all. It's fun to see how far you can push this cool season grass. Got pretty good germination this week. I'll likely seed some thin spots next weekend. I want see how much will fill in on its own this coming week.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks good…. It almost seems impossible to grow cool season grass in your summer climate. I am impressed


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks good…. It almost seems impossible to grow cool season grass in your summer climate. I am impressed


Thanks! The weather is finally breaking this coming week. Glad to get the lawn back into shape for the fall. It's been a long summer.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It looks great, despite those high temperatures. Have you considered Bluemuda for the front?


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> It looks great, despite those high temperatures. Have you considered Bluemuda for the front?


Thanks! I've considered it. I'm likely going full Bermuda out front in the spring. I'm leaning towards latitude36 plugs at the moment. I wanted Tacoma31, but can't get it in my area. Only thing they sell local is 419. I could pickup some tiftuf in Las Vegas. It's less then 2 hours away. Too many options. Haha.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How big is the front area? Maybe you can have someone ship you a box of Tahoma 31 sprigs.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

g-man said:


> How big is the front area? Maybe you can have someone ship you a box of Tahoma 31 sprigs.


It's only 1,000sf


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Front lawn is looking good. Feeding it weekly apps of urea. All champion gq ryegrass for the winter. I'm switching the front over to warm season in the spring. Still not sure what yet.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Beautiful.. Champion GQ for the win!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Stuofsci02


----------

